# Getting concerned about my tax return



## debodun (Mar 30, 2018)

I dropped off my income tax receipts and forms at my accountant's office in early February. When I did he was busy at his computer with his back to me and did not even turn around when I spoke to him. He just said "Leave your stuff on the desk." His desk looked similar to the one in the cartoon and I was worried then my things would get lost in the shuffle. I did as he asked and left the office.

Since than I have not heard anything from him or received my documents back. He is not answering his phone or email. What should I do?


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 30, 2018)

*Deb, I would go to his office in Person.  Now.  I know this is a busy time for them now, but not hearing from him since February is just wrong.*


----------



## Don M. (Mar 30, 2018)

If he doesn't even acknowledge your presence, by taking a moment to accept your paperwork..."just leave it on the desk"...there is a good chance that he lost some of it, or somehow screwed things up.  If that is the way he conducts his business, I would not go back next year.  Besides, unless you have an extremely complex tax issue, filing online using H&R Block or Turbotax, etc., is much faster, easier, and cheaper.  I've used H&R for years, and this year I filed on Jan 29th, and had both the Fed and State refund checks by mid Feb.


----------



## john19485 (Mar 30, 2018)

If you have an CPA do your taxes, make sure they are licence to practice before  the IRS .


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 31, 2018)

I'd be getting pretty nervous at this point and I think I'd go over there and demand my documents back and take them to H&R Block and get the returns done.

If getting your documents back at this point isn't possible  (if the guy has fallen off the earth or dropped dead or something), I would file for an extension of time to file the returns.  Do you think you will owe money?  If so, I  believe you have to pay that with the extension.  

If the guy is a CPA, I'd file a complaint with the local licensing board.  If he's not, and has truly fallen into a black hole, you'll have to recreate your documents.  Most of them (official stuff like 1099s etc. and your social security statement) can probably be accessed online.  Mine are, anyway.

What a can of worms.


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 31, 2018)

I would find a new a tax person next year. No excuse for his actions. And do as already suggested, go by his office to see what is going on. If he has dropped dead or something you can file an extension to buy some time to get things together for another person to do it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2018)

I'd be nervous too Deb, you _must _see the accountant as soon as possible in person and take care of this.  All good advice here, please take it to heart...good luck.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 31, 2018)

Make sure you file even if you don't have all your stuff anymore.  Do as best as you can because there is a penalty for not filing.

You can always adjust your return later and explain it to the IRS.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 1, 2018)

The form for filing an extension and instructions can be found here: https://www.irs.gov/forms-pubs/extension-of-time-to-file-your-tax-return

Sorry I can't get the link to post right, but you can copy it and paste it into your browser.  The extension gives you until October to file.  Just do not do nothing, because of penalties and interest; the IRS is relentless and will hound you to your grave and beyond.  File something and pay what you think you owe by the April due date.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2018)

Sorry Deb..but I wouldn't have left my taxes with someone who 1. doesn't even acknowledge my presence and 2. has a desk as messy as in this cartoon!!  I sure hope you can get to the bottom of it (no pun intended). When he finds your taxes, possibly still undone, I would seriously consider taking my taxes back and using a tax prep program. They're easy to use and do the figuring based upon your answers to questions as well as filling out the proper forms. H & R Block Tax Cut has answers to common questions that come up during the process. Different versions of the program are available for simple taxes, investors and homeowners and businesses. Some come with the state tax program. You have the option to prepare and e-file 5 tax returns.

Good luck with getting your taxes back!


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 2, 2018)

Deb--I hate to sound like a jerk, but it seems that you enjoy posting "issues" that any logical person would already know what needs to be done.   You seem to be an intelligent person so just go back there and pick up your documents and follow the well-meaning advice in this thread.   You should not have waited so long to do this.

If you must have someone prepare your taxes in the future, keep copies of all documents.


----------



## debodun (Apr 2, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Deb-- it seems that you enjoy posting "issues" that any logical person would already know what needs to be done.



I sure do! I've led a very protected life. The smallest issue and I'm a deer in the headlights.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 2, 2018)

debodun said:


> I sure do! I've led a very protected life. The smallest issue and I'm a deer in the headlights.



Well, my best wishes to you.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 2, 2018)

debodun said:


> I sure do! I've led a very protected life. The smallest issue and I'm a deer in the headlights.



Well, I think we all have at least something we are "deer in the headlights" about.  Mine is car trouble.

Just get it resolved one way or the other this week, and next year use another tax preparer.  IMHO if your tax situation is not super complicated, H&R Block works just fine.   Keep us posted about what happens.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 2, 2018)

debodun said:


> I sure do! I've led a very protected life. The smallest issue and I'm a deer in the headlights.





This is puzzling.  You've never married, your parents have been deceased a long time, I've never seen you post about siblings or other relatives or even about protective neighbors or friends. You live an independent life taking care of yourself and your pet(s).  You're retired with a good income.  So....How have you been protected and by whom?

I agree with OneEyedDiva......one doesn't leave important tax documents with someone who has a cluttered, messy, disorganized workspace and doesn't even acknowledge your presence.....then doesn't return calls or respond to emails.


----------



## Knight (Apr 2, 2018)

how complicated can a tax return be? you either file a long form with all kinds of documentation for deductions or short form with standard deductions. either way turbo tax or h & r block are easy to use. 

i could understand multiple stock transactions requiring exact transaction documentation but routine deductibles like mortgage or meeting health care expense if those are used is a no brainer. a column for earnings and the rest to show what reduces your tax to either pay or get a refund. 

i prefer turbo tax after using a tax service that charged $300.00 to do what i could for $39.95 using turbo tax. the small refund was processed and electronically sent to our account within about two weeks. what i enjoyed most was after filling out the info the summary said i had less than 1% chance of being audited.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 2, 2018)

Turbo Tax is excellent.  They even have a free edition in Canada where you can file your tax online.

Of course it's bare bones but I am experienced and that's all I need.

It even allows you to file online and print out your return.


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2018)

I sent an email to his alternative email and received this third party "form" response:

"Please be patient and know that he is working hard to accommodate all of his clients. We appreciate your patience."


----------



## Don M. (Apr 3, 2018)

debodun said:


> I sent an email to his alternative email and received this third party "form" response:"Please be patient and know that he is working hard to accommodate all of his clients. We appreciate your patience."



Good Luck....you have less than two weeks before you will be dealing with the IRS.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 3, 2018)

Nobody suggested sending another email. That's not a solution.
Debodun, you asked for help/advice from SF members then you ignored all of it and did what you wanted.

As DonM said...good luck.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 3, 2018)

debodun said:


> I sent an email to his alternative email and received this third party "form" response:
> 
> "Please be patient and know that he is working hard to accommodate all of his clients. We appreciate your patience."



Deb, that third party response isn't going to do you any good with IRS if your return is unfiled without an extension.  You need to step up and play on your own team -- get over there and either get your return or get those docs back and get this resolved or file for an extension on your own.  It's your neck on the line, not his.

That form response tells you nothing, except that he is a lousy businessman who does not see you as worthy of his time -- he could be off in the south seas drinking mai tais for all you know.  If you don't stand up for yourself, nobody else is going to, and you could be graced by the presence of the IRS in your life until hell freezes over.  Your choice.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 3, 2018)

I don't understand why you would send an email instead of marching yourself to his office, getting your information and going to the nearest Block or Jackson Hewitt office. They will file an extension for you.  You must like dealing with the IRS more than I do.  My CPA called to tell me they had already filed my extension.  I always did my own taxes until I inherited a stock account last year and would rather not deal with it myself.  Its worth it to me to be sure its correct. I don't want to ever be audited after helping a couple of clients navigate the process. Why do you ask for help, get excellent advice and then go off on a tangent?


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2018)

A similar thing happened to me 35 years ago. On April 14th or 15th, I got a call to come in and pick up my forms. The fee was $250, and they never completed one of the forms due to carelessness. I had spent a few hours figuring out what my refund might be so I knew something was wrong. They corrected their mistake but lost my business. Why pay someone else when you can do the job better?

From then on I handled my own tax returns every year and saved around $10,000 in fees. Eventually I worked for Jackson Hewitt, and now use the free internet services for my own taxes and those of friends and family. Good Luck!


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2018)

I abhor face-to-face confrontation. I can't ever get productively angry - I start crying if I get riled and lose my dominance of the situation. I am also afraid I'd get carried away and say things I'd later regret. A co-worker, with whom I once had a confrontation years ago which he self-proclaimed he won, told me, "Never start a battle if you don't have any ammunition."


----------



## Knight (Apr 5, 2018)

debodun said:


> I abhor face-to-face confrontation. I can't ever get productively angry - I start crying if I get riled and lose my dominance of the situation. I am also afraid I'd get carried away and say things I'd later regret. A co-worker, with whom I once had a confrontation years ago which he self-proclaimed he won, told me, "Never start a battle if you don't have any ammunition."


pick the lesser of confrontations. 
go to the accountant and ask for proof your return has been filed 

or 

confront the IRS 

which works best for you?


----------



## terry123 (Apr 5, 2018)

I do not see where there is a confrontation, Deb. The CPA works for you.  Just go to his office and ask him if your return has been filed. If not, ask him to file an extension and when will yours be ready for you to pu.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 5, 2018)

Believe me, Deb, if you get the IRS on your rear end, you'll have a lot more confrontation than you can even imagine. 

From what you said about the scenario when you left your documents with him, you probably could not prove to the IRS that you even left them with him (did you get a receipt) -- not that that would make any difference to them.  He may not even know they are in his pile.

Grit your teeth and go deal with it and get it over with one way or the other.  Just DO it!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi Deb,I truly hope you have listen to what the other posters have suggested you need to do,have done so by now
When  next yr's 'tax season' rolls around,I hope you find a really good accountant who knows what he/she is doing,don't go back to this 'scam artist' who claims to have your best interest at heart Sue


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2018)

What would be a good way to approach the tax preparer? I plan on seeing him on Monday since I have other business in that area. I just don't want to jump right on him, he may get miffed and tell me to go twist in the wind. I like to try tactfulness first, but that is a trait I am sadly lacking.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2018)

debodun said:


> What would be a good way to approach the tax preparer? I plan on seeing him on Monday since I have other business in that area. I just don't want to jump right on him, he may get miffed and tell me to go twist in the wind. I like to try tactfulness first, but that is a trait I am sadly lacking.



Deb, he should be respectful of _you _and _your _business.  Keep in mind you are paying _him _for his services, which should be done in an efficient and responsible manner.  You don't have to be rude and jump on him, just be firm and serious and see what's been going on with your tax returns.......time is running out for you!  If he ever told you something like go twist in the wind or another insult, I'd never do business with him again and I'd report him to his superiors, that's no way to treat a client!


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm supposing this guy is a tax preparer that doesn't work for a firm or is not a CPA. Confront him in person and politely ask him about the status of your return, or the whereabouts of your paperwork.

A friend of mine owns a CPA firm and his desk during tax season looks like a bomb went off, his clients love him but my goodness he doesn't inspire confidence.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 7, 2018)

debodun said:


> What would be a good way to approach the tax preparer? I plan on seeing him on Monday since I have other business in that area. I just don't want to jump right on him, he may get miffed and tell me to go twist in the wind. I like to try tactfulness first, but that is a trait I am sadly lacking.



In your original post in this thread, you referred to him as "MY ACCOUNTANT," which leads us to believe that you have a previous relationship with this guy.   You should know how to "approach" him if he works for you.   

You keep asking what to do, then ignoring people's suggestions.   Why not just sit there, wring your hands and do nothing... you have one week before the IRS starts penalizing you.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 7, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> In your original post in this thread, you referred to him as "MY ACCOUNTANT," which leads us to believe that you have a previous relationship with this guy.   You should know how to "approach" him if he works for you.
> 
> You keep asking what to do, then ignoring people's suggestions.   Why not just sit there, wring your hands and do nothing... you have one week before the IRS starts penalizing you.



Good idea. Do nothing and just let the chips and the IRS fall where they may.

Good point...  re:"my accountant". Something seems 'off'.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 7, 2018)

Deb, just go in and tell him that if your tax return is not ready, you want your documents back.  You don't have to get angry about it, just tell him you cannot wait any longer and want your documents back.

He probably won't even care.

You are the customer, and you have the absolute right to request he return your documents.  I wouldn't engage in listening to excuses, etc., I would just repeat that I wanted my documents back.  If he says he doesn't know where they are, say you will wait while he looks for them and will not leave until you have them.  Period.

If when you go by his office he isn't there, go home and IMMEDIATELY file for an extension of time to file.  You are running out of time.  

If you get your documents back, go IMMEDIATELY to an H&R Block place and see someone and either get the returns done or have them file for an extension for you and prepare the returns as soon as possible.  Your hair should be on fire about this situation!  You are only a little over a week from the filing deadline.  Penalties and interest will start to accrue the day after the deadline and IRS does not give a flip what your excuse is for filing late or not filing -- you'll be on the hook for penalties and interest accruing and you can't file for an extension once the filing date has passed.


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2018)

Thank you for a reasonable answer, Butterfly.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 7, 2018)

All the posts here were reasonable, Deb and said just about the same thing. I know I said the same thing also.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 8, 2018)

Deb - Big question - do you expect to owe money or get a refund?  Here's a link that explains why that so important:

https://turbotax.intuit.com/tax-tips/irs-tax-return/filing-your-taxes-late/L7IhvwH9b

The short answer is that if you will be getting a refund, don't sweat it.  

Hoot
Retired CPA*


*Inactive license - I'm required to disclose the status of my license


----------



## debodun (Apr 8, 2018)

I expect to get a refund. Thanks for the info link, Annie.

BTW - saying this guy is "my accountant" means that I see him for two minutes once a year to submit my W2 and 1099s. Other than that, I hardy know him. I started seeing him a few years ago on the recommendation of a friend after I made a mistake on my taxes on year and it ended up being a $40,000 penalty. After that, I didn't trust myself to do it anymore.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 8, 2018)

This is craziness!  Who leaves their taxes with someone who never turns around to acknowledge their presence, provides no receipt, and has an office desk literally out of a comic strip?  I sure hope you have copies of EVERYTHING you entrusted to this joker!  Go over to his office, tomorrow!  Niceties?  Gimme a friggin' break!  Get your documents back, no ifs, ands, or buts, and find a person, nearby, someone who's certified, licensed and insured, and let them do your taxes.  As an alternative, if you're simply filing a 1040 with no other forms, or very few forms, go online and do your own filing.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm guessing someone who is very cheap.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 8, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I'm guessing someone who is very cheap.



Yep, and very, very rich!  That $40,000 penalty tells me all I need to know.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 8, 2018)

*The guy we use works out of his home office.  I make an appointment, go with my paperwork, and sit with him while he does it.  That is how he works with all his customers.  I would not have it any other way.  And this year we got a senior discount as my husband is 65. Just paid him $50. Cannot beat that,*


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 8, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *The guy we use works out of his home office.  I make an appointment, go with my paperwork, and sit with him while he does it.  That is how he works with all his customers.  I would not have it any other way.  And this year we got a senior discount as my husband is 65. Just paid him $50. Cannot beat that,*



That's the way I worked with my accountant, too, till he retired.  Lately I've been using H&R Block and it's the same with them -- sit there while they run your info into their computer program.  That way they can ask you questions as they go along, and usually mine is finished and submitted electronically while I've been sitting there.  Over with in no time, and no angst.  Inexpensive, too.


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2018)

Update: I confronted my tax preparer this morning and he reassured me. He added that since I am receiving a refund, there is virtually no deadline, but he automatically files for an extension for all his clients on April 1st. I just have to be patient - there are 750 clients ahead of me.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 9, 2018)

Glad to hear you got an extension, Deb.  He has way too many clients. You might consider other options next year.


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2018)

You would not believe his office. There is no place to sit down. He has chairs, but they are stacked 3 to 4 feet in files and manila envelopes. That cartoon I put in the OP was no joke.


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2018)

terry123 said:


> He has way too many clients.



He may have been exaggerating (slightly).


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2018)

If it were me Deb, I'd find someone else next year.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 9, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> If it were me Deb, I'd find someone else next year.


Me too!!


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 9, 2018)

debodun said:


> Update: I confronted my tax preparer this morning and he reassured me. He added that since I am receiving a refund, there is virtually no deadline, but he automatically files for an extension for all his clients on April 1st. I just have to be patient - there are 750 clients ahead of me.



Good for you!  Next year, I would consider other options.  IMHO it is irresponsible for him to take on so much business that he cannot fulfill his obligations to his clients.  And to have 750 clients ahead of you at this late date after you took in your documents so early on is unconscionable.  I would wager he is putting his higher paying clients at the top of the pile and pushing others, like you, to the bottom.  There's no other explanation of why you, who took your stuff in so early, are still below 750 other clients.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 9, 2018)

I agree, find a new tax guy or do it yourself.

I would have asked to see the extension.

I find it hard to believe that he took the time to estimate income on 750 customers and file extensions for them.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 9, 2018)

Some Senior Centers offer assistance in filling out your tax forms


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 10, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree, find a new tax guy or do it yourself.
> 
> I would have asked to see the extension.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that he took the time to estimate income on 750 customers and file extensions for them.



Upon reflection, it's kinda hard to believe that a little independent tax guy working alone has 750 clients AT ALL.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 11, 2018)

debodun said:


> Update: I confronted my tax preparer this morning and he reassured me. He added that since I am receiving a refund, there is virtually no deadline, but he automatically files for an extension for all his clients on April 1st. I just have to be patient - there are 750 clients ahead of me.



How does he know you're receiving a refund if he hasn't completed your taxes? Maybe with so many clients he can just tell by perusing.  It's a good thing he has the presence of mind to file those extensions. You must feel so relieved. In any case, I would not want to take my taxes back to him and go through this again. Really Deb...it's hard to screw up a return using the tax preparation software! It will save you time, money and the hassles you have described herein. Don't know about Turbo Tax but H & R Block backs you up if you ever have to go for an audit.


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2018)

Locally, there a Jackson Hewitt tax service about 5 miles away which is closer than my current tax preparer, but they close the office right after the tax deadline day.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 11, 2018)

AARP offers free tax return preparation here in Houston.  I don't use them but a lot of people do.  I like the lady that does mine and she is a friend.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 11, 2018)

debodun said:


> Locally, there a Jackson Hewitt tax service about 5 miles away which is closer than my current tax preparer, but they close the office right after the tax deadline day.



They are available on an appointment basis should you need their services after April 15th. I've seen our local office open even in the summertime for clients. You could take your 2017 tax return in and get an estimate of what they would charge you to do your 2018 tax return next year. When I worked part-time for Jackson-Hewitt, every appointment took no longer than 20 to 30 minutes. Most were finished within 15 minutes. 

I felt like Santa Claus when the client chose an instant check option that came out of their refund.


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2018)

How much is JH's average cost of someone that takes the standard deduction?


----------



## TonyK (Apr 11, 2018)

You should call their office to get exact figures. They will need to know if you require additional forms.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Apr 11, 2018)

We used olt.com for both state (with link) & fed, FREE, filed on the 21st of Mar. Both refunds were deposited in our bank by the 4th of April.  Our state is one of the many that doesn't tax SS.  We file married/std deduction.  No investment income, only Int/Pension/SS.  KISS!


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2018)

Roadwarrior said:


> We used olt.com for both state (with link) & fed, FREE



I looked at olt.com. The Fed filing is free but $10 for me to file the state return. I have no way to pay online.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Apr 11, 2018)

Understand.  Although you could have filed on https://tax.ny.gov/pit/efile/ (state) & coupled with olt (fed) it would have been free - if you qualified (under $66,000).  Well there's always next year, good luck.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 11, 2018)

debodun, with respect, it is time you entered the 21st century and find a way to pay for things online.  You would be amazed at how much hassle (and time and gasoline) it would save you.  You could get one of those pay-ahead cards if you are still afraid of regular cards.  I have been paying for everything online, including my monthly bills and property taxes, for at least 15 years, and have never had one hint of trouble. 

In truth if someone steals a check out of your mail, or if one goes astray and falls into the wrong hands, they can cause you a HUGE amount of grief by creating new checks and using them.  My sister had a big problem when that exact thing happened to her.  When you pay by mail by check, your checks are handled by God knows how many people at the other end, and are actually less safe than going to a creditor's secure website and paying online.   You are making your life much more difficult by refusing to use a credit or debit card.

As to next year's return, contact Jackson Hewitt or H&R Block or whatever and just get it over with.  H&R Block also backs you up in case of an audit, and with their software a mistake is nearly impossible.  I don't know what you pay your guy, but was this year's anguish worth it?


----------



## KingsX (Apr 16, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> debodun, with respect, it is time you entered the 21st century and find a way to pay for things online.  You would be amazed at how much hassle (and time and gasoline) it would save you.  You could get one of those pay-ahead cards if you are still afraid of regular cards.  I have been paying for everything online, including my monthly bills and property taxes, for at least 15 years, and have never had one hint of trouble.





In the beginning,  I thought personal computers were great.

But I have learned to hate them because  the computer world expects you to constantly update your software/hardware.

I refuse to waste money doing that.  Consequently,  I am now unable to access many websites... and I don't miss them.

.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 17, 2018)

I don't get many updates and when I do they are free and I set them up to happen when I am not going to be using the computer.  Love paying online since I can choose the date for it to happen.  Saves that 50 cent stamp!


----------



## KingsX (Apr 17, 2018)

terry123 said:


> Love paying online since I can choose the date for it to happen.  Saves that 50 cent stamp!




I don't pay any bill via the computer or snail mail.

Bills either go on my credit card [I pay my cc by phone] 
or bills are automatically debited from my checking account.

.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 17, 2018)

terry123 said:


> I don't get many updates and when I do they are free and I set them up to happen when I am not going to be using the computer.  Love paying online since I can choose the date for it to happen.  Saves that 50 cent stamp!



My updates are free, too.  I do have to pay for my annual subscription to my McAfee service, though.  Well worth it, and is a lot cheaper than paying someone to get rid of viruses, trojans, etc.   I don't update hardware until it wears out or breaks, just like anything else.


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2018)

Still haven't heard anything from my tax preparer, so I looked into online filing. Apparently I do not qualify for this as I made well over the $66K minimum to use this method.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 24, 2018)

It will probably be quite q while till you hear from your preparer.  Most of them take at least a couple weeks off after tax day, and then take their time preparing the rest of their returns.  If he got a six month extension on your return, I'd bet it won't be until around August he'll get around to it, and probably more like September or early October.  With the extension in place, he's got no reason to rush.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 24, 2018)

Mine got me an extension, I brought my stuff to her the next day. She called me the next day and I picked up my copy. She efiled it the same day. I checked that afternoon with irs.gov and they received it and refund will be deposited via my bank account.  Very easy.


----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2018)

Yesterday, I went over to the library and got a paper 1040 and worked on my taxes o my own. I know what my tax preparer said would be the bottom line. Even though I do not have my original 1099s I turned over to him, I DID write down the amounts on all statements. Guess what???? I got the same figure he did!


----------



## Knight (Apr 27, 2018)

debodun said:


> Yesterday, I went over to the library and got a paper 1040 and worked on my taxes o my own. I know what my tax preparer said would be the bottom line. Even though I do not have my original 1099s I turned over to him, I DID write down the amounts on all statements. Guess what???? I got the same figure he did!


So what is your plan for next year?


----------



## debodun (Apr 28, 2018)

Knight said:


> So what is your plan for next year?



Almost 2 weeks over the deadline and I have received nothing from him (as of today). Recent emails to him only say he will be doing it "soon" which could mean anything from this coming week to next October.

I surely won't be going to this guy again. I just have a sneaking feeling that he's not being upfront with me  about why it's taking him so long to file. "Some years are like that.",  is just a response to a question without giving a definite answer.
Either he misplaced my tax documents after he did the forms (which happened one other year), or he has more work than he can handle in a timely manner, or he just wants to make me sweat for some reason of which I am not aware. I requested replacement tax document from my pension and have already received that. I can probably get 1099s from banks in person. I may have to call Social Security and ask them how to get a replacement 1099. But it still leaves me in an awkward position whether to go ahead and do it on my own, hire another CPA or wait on him. If I proceed by going over him and then he files, what would happen then?


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 28, 2018)

Well, since you've got an extension in place, I think what I would do is just relax about it.  Your tax return isn't due until the extension date arrives.  

Any accountant I've ever dealt with either personally or professionally (and I even worked for one many years ago) takes a huge breather after April 15 and doesn't mess with anybody's taxes for at least two weeks (many even close their offices for a couple of weeks).  The accountant my last employer used even sent out a little message saying basically, don't bug me for at least 30 days about your taxes -- you've got an extension in place and there is no urgency now and I am going on vacation.  Accountants and their staffs work godawful hours during tax season.  

So take a deep breath and quit worrying about it for now.  AND, I seriously doubt that he is doing anything nefarious like making you sweat -- why would he do that, and there is no reason for you to sweat right now anyway.  

Next next year take your stuff to somebody like H&R Block and get it done and dusted quickly for a lot less than you'll pay a CPA.


----------



## debodun (Apr 28, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> The accountant my last employer used even sent out a little message saying basically, don't bug me for at least 30 days about your taxes -- you've got an extension in place and there is no urgency now and I am going on vacation.



I am really disappointed in his lack of communication.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2018)

Deb, I can't imagine paying someone for this service and getting such poor results.   In my opinion, he should have had your taxes done in a timely manner.  Did you meet with him face to face to address this?  I couldn't sit back blindly wondering what was going on.  Talk to him in person if you haven't already and get this straightened out, no excuse for the poor service you've received.  I think you should have taken a firmer stand in the beginning, definitely get rid of this guy when he's done, and report him if there's any funny business.


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Did you meet with him face to face to address this?



Yes I did, but didn't get very far. It is amazing how he can reply to questions without really answering them. My first comment was "I was getting concerned about my taxes." He said "It bothers me that you're concerned." And when I asked why last year he had them back to me by the end of February, he replied, "Some years are like that." Other than that, when I asked questions he leaned back in his chair, gave me a Mona Lisa smile and twirled his pencil. When his phone rang he said that his phone had been ringing off the hook, so I left.


----------



## KingsX (Apr 29, 2018)

debodun said:


> Yes I did, but didn't get very far. It is amazing how he can reply to questions without really answering them. My first comment was "I was getting concerned about my taxes." He said "It bothers me that you're concerned." And when I asked why last year he had them back to me by the end of February, he replied, "Some years are like that." Other than that, when I asked questions he leaned back in his chair, gave me a Mona Lisa smile and twirled his pencil. When his phone rang he said that his phone had been ringing off the hook, so I left.




I've always done my own taxes which are simple and easy for me. 

I can't even imagine being at the mercy of a guy like that... scary.

If he has all your records you may be stuck with him this year.
But you should shop around for another tax preparer for next year.

.


----------



## terry123 (May 4, 2018)

Received an email from Bank of America today that my IRS refund was deposited today in my account. Done for another year!!


----------



## Knight (May 4, 2018)

debodun said:


> Yesterday, I went over to the library and got a paper 1040 and worked on my taxes o my own. I know what my tax preparer said would be the bottom line. Even though I do not have my original 1099s I turned over to him, I DID write down the amounts on all statements. Guess what???? I got the same figure he did!


Kind of confusing. You said he hadn't filed yet you got the same figure he did? If you can get the form, input the figures from what you wrote instead of having the documents, why would you consider using anyone but yourself to file? It seems pretty obvious from your posts that you have minimal documents to deal with so the math needed to file can't be very complicated. Whether you use paper 1040 form or a service like turbo tax next year should be a no brainer . A do it yourself project


----------



## debodun (Jun 8, 2018)

At the senior's meeting today I happened to mention that I still hadn't received my completed tax return from my preparer. Some people there said they use the same preparer and they hadn't received their returns, either, and not to worry, "He always comes through." So it looks like I am not the only one.


----------

